# Cage Warriors 82



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Cage Warriors 82
Date: 1st April 2017
Venue: Echo Arena
Location: Liverpool, England 










Featherweight Championship
145: Paddy Pimblett [c] (13-1) vs. Nad Narimani (9-2)

Main Card
135: Vaughan Lee (14-12) vs. Nathaniel Wood (9-3)
185: Lee Chadwick (21-13) vs. Tommy Quinn (6-3)
160: Ellis Hampson (6-3) vs. Perry Andre Godwin (7-3)
145: Dean Trueman (7-3) vs. Frantz Slioa (4-0)
W125: Molly McCann (4-1) vs. Lacey Schuckman (11-9)
185: Leeroy Barnes (16-16) vs. Johan Romming (9-5)
170: Ross Houston (3-0) vs. Dylan McLoughlin (3-0)
265: Shawn Kenny (2-0) vs. Cian Erraught (2-1)


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Last three fights of the card left if you want to tune in right now!

https://www.tapology.com/fightcenter/events/42707-cage-warriors


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Been watching... how the fuk did Siloa not tap, snap or sleep...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ive never said it... but Vaughan Lee is in fact my favorite fighter ever  

Not really, but ill never forget watching him clean up at the TUF trials... he looked so damn good then, the laskluster comp pulled the wool over my eyes and made me think he was set for greatness.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Been watching... how the fuk did Siloa not tap, snap or sleep...


Shades of Dan Hardy, I agree though he's one to watch for sure.

Watch out for Narimani in the Main Event fight aswell, he's no slouch.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Shades of Dan Hardy, I agree though he's one to watch for sure.
> 
> Watch out for Narimani in the Main Event fight aswell, he's no slouch.


I split a £20 with bets on Molly, Siloa, Chadwick, Lee and Paddy, 3-0 so far.. mostly by luck, just going by looking through there records... Hopefully you are wrong about Narimani not being a slouch :laugh:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I split a £20 with bets on Molly, Siloa, Chadwick, Lee and Paddy, 3-0 so far.. mostly by luck, just going by looking through there records... Hopefully you are wrong about Narimani not being a slouch :laugh:


I have no money on it so fingers crossed for you mate. Paddy is the rightful fav to be fair, just think Narimani is being slept on a bit. Good luck.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Forgot about this event.

Is fightpass the only way to watch?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> I have no money on it so fingers crossed for you mate. Paddy is the rightful fav to be fair, just think Narimani is being slept on a bit. Good luck.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Well, i am + 2.96 now, so i have done worse things with a spare £20.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Spite said:


> Forgot about this event.
> 
> Is fightpass the only way to watch?


Messaged you.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Its on BT sport... if you got that. 

Vaughan Lee needs to retire....


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Very impressed with the turnout tonight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Well... That was Narimani's round...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Well... That was Narimani's round...


Clear 2 rounds now.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Narimani the stronger and more powerful fighter, unless Paddy can do something dynamic he'll coast to defeat. #NotSurprisedMother****er


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

3 down for me.

He needs to finish.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Didn't know this had a WMMA fight on it... how did Lacey Schuckman do?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Didn't know this had a WMMA fight on it... how did Lacey Schuckman do?


Lost, but she could have one for sure, lost the first two just standing in front of McCann, taking punches, landing the odd counter. At the end of two, she took her down and dominated, start of 3 she did the same. 

Just... bad fight IQ, so clearly had the advantage on the ground, but rarely tried to take it there.



Spite said:


> Clear 2 rounds now.


Yep, 4-0 down now... 3rd was close enough that some very biased judges could give it to paddy (Like the Erosa fight) but yeah, he needs a finish, don't think he will get it... 

Good call Mr. Guru... Crazy m'fukr...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Didn't know this had a WMMA fight on it... how did Lacey Schuckman do?


Meatball Molly won 29-28, she was the better boxer and landed some big punches, she also had way more cardio than Schuckman and constantly had her backed up, Molly's a future UK star for WMMA. It was probably FOTN, you missed out!!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Paddy has lost this.

1 to go, needs a hail mary... something


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Paddy needs better striking, anyone can see that... but he also needs a lot of work on his wrestling, he basically only knows that one takedown, Narimani stuffed his shots easily tonight... 

Still a prospect, does him good to lose here, young, outside the UFC... if he was called up to early, he would be 0-3 and a washout... hard to come back from that.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Only surprise is that only one of the judges scored it 50-45


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Paddy needs better striking, anyone can see that... but he also needs a lot of work on his wrestling, he basically only knows that one takedown, Narimani stuffed his shots easily tonight...
> 
> Still a prospect, does him good to lose here, young, outside the UFC... if he was called up to early, he would be 0-3 and a washout... hard to come back from that.


He spent to long trying to work positions for me, could have been because he was outclassed on the feet.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

48-47... That judge sure did try... and did Paddy disagree with the decision??? let him go and watch that fight back... then see what he says :laugh:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

It's weird, Paddy looked so good against Ashleigh Grimshaw, he has looked nothing like that in his last two fights.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> 48-47... That judge sure did try... and did Paddy disagree with the decision??? let him go and watch that fight back... then see what he says :laugh:


He's only young and I think this will be a reality check for him given the stuff he has been saying about Bisping and McGregor. Hopefully he comes back better.


----------



## airfoxeight (May 24, 2021)

Paddy is the rightful fav to be fair, just think Narimani is being slept on a bit. nox player for pc jiofi.local.html


----------



## trickscage2 (11 mo ago)

airfoxeight said:


> Paddy is the rightful fav to be fair, just think Narimani is being slept on a bit. nox player for pc jiofi.local.html


Paddy Pimblett had the hype, the belt, and the crowd heading into tonight’s Cage Warriors 82. But none of it was enough to deter challenger Nad Narimani from his mission. fastcomet Coupon


----------

